# Can I stain pre-finished hollow core doors?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

You can only stain bare wood. Any previous finish must be completely removed. MinWax makes a product called Polyshades, which is just what you describe. It is difficult to use because the color tends to pool at joints and crevices. Very light coats or careful attention to application can overcome this.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's hard enough staining one thing to match another, but going over another prefinished surface to do it will be murder.
Polyshades are one, difficult to work with and two, limited in color choice. It's unlikely any color they have will match your situation.
The hollow core doors have little or no veneer on them so you can'y really sand them to remove the finish without blowing through the veneer to whatever substrate is under it.
A pro might be able to apply a faux finish to the doors to get it close to the real oak doors.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i would paint the closet doors


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> It's hard enough staining one thing to match another, but going over another prefinished surface to do it will be murder.
> Polyshades are one, difficult to work with and two, limited in color choice. It's unlikely any color they have will match your situation.
> The hollow core doors have little or no veneer on them so you can'y really sand them to remove the finish without blowing through the veneer to whatever substrate is under it.
> A pro might be able to apply a faux finish to the doors to get it close to the real oak doors.


 
I'm obviously very ignorant in this matter so thank you for your patience everyone. Would it be possible to use a chemical stripper on the doors, spray stain them, and then spray poly them?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tidal9 said:


> I'm obviously very ignorant in this matter so thank you for your patience everyone. Would it be possible to use a chemical stripper on the doors, spray stain them, and then spray poly them?


Maybe, maybe not. It depends on how they were made. Are they actually made with an oak veneer? Or does it have a faux finish on an unknown wood or wood material?
Do you have the maker and model number of the doors?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

tpolk said:


> i would paint the closet doors


I think painting is a option to seriously consider. Unless removing the existing finish completely is doable and something you want to undertake.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

This is what I don't understand:



> The closet doors were pre-finished, but _*the finish doesn't match the example*_ we went by,


That would make the units returnable after all. Would it not?


----------



## TheGoodRobot (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm...would it be possible for him to sand off the top layer a bit, and then use some chemical?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

TheGoodRobot said:


> Hmm...would it be possible for him to sand off the top layer a bit, and then use some chemical?


Posted above.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

I've tried ONCE to fix some prefinished bi-fold doors....:no: 
They where dragging over the carpet so much that veneer was separating from the rails. Rails where solid pine.

That was about the only thing that was made of (solid) wood on those doors. Veneer was made of some type of cardboard-hardboard-masonite type of material...somebody mentioned murder earlier


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

tidal9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are replacing windows and doors this year. We decided on solid 6 panel oak doors for the house, but to cut costs, we went with special order hollow-core 6 panel closet doors. The closet doors were pre-finished, but the finish doesn't match the example we went by, also, they are non-returnable. Is it possible to tint poly and go over the top to bring the lighter oak more towards the golden oak we have in the jambs and throughout the rest of the house?
> Thank you in advance!
> ...


I would say no. They are probably made of masonite and preprimed. Did you buy them at the Depot or Lowes? The prime coat seals them so they won't take stain. If they are masonite, which it sounds like, then they won't take stain even if they were not primed. The only possibility would be a varnish stain to cover the white primer. It will be awfully hard to match the stain on your oak doors. Best to just paint them with 2 finish coats of white or other color of your choice. Sorry for the bad news.


----------

